# MECA 2X CES 2017 Soundoff - SQL and SPL - January 7, 2017 - Henderson, NV



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

In partnership with Vegas Style SPL and DC Sound Unlimited, MECA CA will be offering MECA 2X SQL and SPL Saturday of CES weekend in Nevada at DC Sound Unlimited

*Where:*
DC Sound Unlimited
704 Sunset Rd, Suite C2
Henderson, Nevada 89011

*When:*
Saturday, January 7, 2017: 10am - 6pm










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/1278547742197990/

*Who's in?*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going. That's right by my house, I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm going. That's right by my house, I was there a few weeks ago.



See you there.

One week to go folks!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

It was good to see you again! Thanks for all the hard work you put in.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> It was good to see you again! Thanks for all the hard work you put in.



Thanks for coming! Sorry wasn't able to chat more but the comp kept us busy. Not sure if you heard this one, probably could here it across the street.


----------

